# Advertising a photography business



## ngaerlan (Jun 27, 2011)

Anyone have any suggestions on how to advertise a photography website for free ? 

Eternal Eights Photography


----------



## Formatted (Jun 27, 2011)

You can't get something.
For nothing.

P.S Your website loads, PAINFULLY! slowly.


----------



## mcoughlin (Jun 29, 2011)

You typically get what you pay for. Pay for nothing get, well, not much. A photography business is a business and just like any other business, the money, time, and energy you put into marketing and advertising your business will directly reflect the level of business you produce. Traditional marketing tools work just as well for photography as they do for just about all businesses. Just my advice. Free is nice, but pay for it and you'll be glad you did. When you invest in your work, you work harder on it.


----------



## orljustin (Jun 29, 2011)

I would also hire a writer - these sentences make almost no sense (and are certainly not backed up by anything in the portfolio section):
"Nino's passion is capturing candid moments, the shot that shows emotion that happens so quickly no one in the room noticed. He loves to capture the shot that gives you goose bumps."

Before worrying about advertising, I'd work on your lighting, composition, focus, etc. so you can back up your prices with skill.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 29, 2011)

After waiting 10 seconds longer than I would normally wait to see what you want to sell(it took 13 seconds for the site to load) That's about 10 seconds too long, I read your home page statement, re-write so it doesn't sound like an amateur wrote it.  I looked at all the images on your site, the street ones are just plain bad, camera shake on most of the black and white shots, the others aren't much better.  The model you chose, although attractive, was posed as if it was your very first shoot using a model.  Before you go looking for a way to advertise your skills, aquire a few more, and in a year or two put together a more professional looking web site with a wider variety of images.


----------



## EPPhoto (Jun 29, 2011)

It's called "word of mouth" advertising......and it's...you guessed it...FREE!!  You couldn't even pay for marketing that strong if you had all the money in the world!  Work on your basics and that will follow in years to come.  

You can't expect to put up a shotty (sorry) site and BOOM...customers magically flock to you.  It takes time and hard work.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 29, 2011)

Just keep spamming the forum with your website. That's free.


----------



## mayhem7 (Jun 30, 2011)

The site loads in about 1 second.. It's not slow at all. (maybe *ngaerlan *did something about it 

How is it going by the way? Advertising it for free..

I have a few sites my self that I would like to get more traffic to.
Especially these 4:
Arcade Games Web
Avatar 2 trailer
HOT HOT HOT!
Health Belief Model

Not that I sell stuff or anything, but it's nice when you see people liking you sites. 

One little advice for you. Put a Facebook "Like" button on your page.


----------



## CourtneyRPhotography (Jun 30, 2011)

word of mouth, facebook, twitter, blogging, passing out business cards, free shoots, free prints, work on your portfolio


----------



## iwillfigureout (Jul 19, 2011)

Submit it on the free directory sites. Post it to your facebook profile.


----------

